# New foal this morning,



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Bay would be a guess if this is hours old or new born. I say that as it looks like darker pigmentation around the eyes and darker hairs in the mane with dark ear tips. Pics though are fuzzy for me and color looks off.


----------



## Gabyd123 (May 27, 2021)

QtrBel said:


> Bay would be a guess if this is hours old or new born. I say that as it looks like darker pigmentation around the eyes and darker hairs in the mane with dark ear tips. Pics though are fuzzy for me and color looks off.


Yes she is newborn, I have a video which is closer up again but it wouldn't upload for me I was wondering if she would be red dun as she has a red dorsal stripe also.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

She will only be dun if a parent is dun (D) and passes that gene. Foal camo can include dorsal stripes and other markings. Nd1 (nondun1) and Nd2 (nondun2) are other options. Nd1 is primitive markings with little to no dilution and Nd2 is no primitives or dilution. All three are located in the same place. 

My first impression was palomino with perhaps Nd1. Sorrells can be that light. Red duns would give that peachy tone. 

Palominos though don't typically have darker pigmentation at birth. My sorrels had slightly more than a palomino and all took a few days to a week to darken. My bays all had darker pigment and at least a few dark hairs in the mane with some visible tip on the ear. Legs - it just depended. Most had at least some dark on the back of the ankle. Hooves were grayish instead of cream unless there was leg white.


----------



## Gabyd123 (May 27, 2021)

QtrBel said:


> She will only be dun if a parent is dun (D) and passes that gene. Foal camo can include dorsal stripes and other markings. Nd1 (nondun1) and Nd2 (nondun2) are other options. Nd1 is primitive markings with little to no dilution and Nd2 is no primitives or dilution. All three are located in the same place.
> 
> My first impression was palomino with perhaps Nd1. Sorrells can be that light. Red duns would give that peachy tone.
> 
> Palominos though don't typically have darker pigmentation at birth. My sorrels had slightly more than a palomino and all took a few days to a week to darken. My bays all had darker pigment and at least a few dark hairs in the mane with some visible tip on the ear. Legs - it just depended. Most had at least some dark on the back of the ankle. Hooves were grayish instead of cream unless there was leg white.


Thanks so much for your wisdom, I suppose its just really a wait and see game, I'm just really happy she's a filly and is fine and healthy a palomino would be lovely but as long as she's healthy that's the main thing 😊


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

She is a cutie! I spent time down the rabbit hole of Kerry Bog Ponies this morning and was fascinated.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Love!


----------



## Part-Boarder (Aug 17, 2019)

Congratulations. She’s beautiful!


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

What color was the sire? I'm going to throw buckskin (not dun) in as a possibility. Please post an updated picture in a few days when her skin has had time to darken up and she's good and dry. She's a cutie no matter what color she ends up. Congrats!


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

I'm guessing red dun. Sure is cute.


----------



## Gabyd123 (May 27, 2021)

*here was today's photo 4 days old *


----------



## Gabyd123 (May 27, 2021)

Unsure as colour of


JCnGrace said:


> What color was the sire? I'm going to throw buckskin (not dun) in as a possibility. Please post an updated picture in a few days when her skin has had time to darken up and she's good and dry. She's a cutie no matter what color she ends up. Congrats!


Unsure what colour her father was as we bought her in foal I'm in the process of trying to find out I'll keep you posted as soon as I hear anything thanks 😊


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Cute, cute, cute!


----------



## Gabyd123 (May 27, 2021)

QtrBel said:


> She is a cutie! I spent time down the rabbit hole of Kerry Bog Ponies this morning and was fascinated.


Yes there super rare here in Ireland and it's great for numbers that she had a filly foal couldn't be happier with her now 😍❤


----------



## Gabyd123 (May 27, 2021)

QtrBel said:


> She will only be dun if a parent is dun (D) and passes that gene. Foal camo can include dorsal stripes and other markings. Nd1 (nondun1) and Nd2 (nondun2) are other options. Nd1 is primitive markings with little to no dilution and Nd2 is no primitives or dilution. All three are located in the same place.
> 
> My first impression was palomino with perhaps Nd1. Sorrells can be that light. Red duns would give that peachy tone.
> 
> Palominos though don't typically have darker pigmentation at birth. My sorrels had slightly more than a palomino and all took a few days to a week to darken. My bays all had darker pigment and at least a few dark hairs in the mane with some visible tip on the ear. Legs - it just depended. Most had at least some dark on the back of the ankle. Hooves were grayish instead of cream unless there was leg white.


So I got in touch with the mares previous owner and he sent a picture of the stallion my guess is that he is dunalino?


----------



## Gabyd123 (May 27, 2021)

Gabyd123 said:


> Unsure as colour of
> 
> Unsure what colour her father was as we bought her in foal I'm in the process of trying to find out I'll keep you posted as soon as I hear anything thanks 😊


So I got intouch with the mares pervious owner and he sent me a photo of the stallion she was covered by my guess is that he is a dunalino?


----------



## Gabyd123 (May 27, 2021)

JCnGrace said:


> What color was the sire? I'm going to throw buckskin (not dun) in as a possibility. Please post an updated picture in a few days when her skin has had time to darken up and she's good and dry. She's a cutie no matter what color she ends up. Congrats!


 this is the stallion I've just got the photo today, my guess would be a dunalino?


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Maybe, what color do the owners call him? With that picture you really can't see any of the traditional dun markings because you can't see his back, the back of his legs or if he has barring across his withers since his mane is in the way. I do think he has cream, maybe even silver. It would sure be interesting to see what a color DNA test would say.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

I'm seeing black ear tips, frosting and a mostly clear body coat. Wondering about buckskin but sooty palomino is possible. Do they have pictures of a dorsal? This is nd1 on a palomino. He is not dun.


----------



## 3Horses2DogsandaCat (Apr 19, 2016)

She sure is cute!


----------



## Rudytoot (Feb 14, 2020)

I see a red dun also.


----------



## Friesians45 (May 18, 2021)

Possibly buckskin?? But I'm seeing the red dun line going down it's bottom so that makes me think dun too.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Did they send you a photo of the sire from the back? I don't see a dorsal in that picture. Lots of frosting.








New foal this morning,


Hi everybody, my kerry bog pony had a foal this morning and I cannot figure out what color she is any ideas please?




www.horseforum.com


----------

